# More smilies plz thnks



## Particle_Man (May 14, 2007)

Can we have more smilies?

        

   

:\


----------



## jaerdaph (May 14, 2007)

I suggest adding these:


----------



## Nifft (May 14, 2007)

I don't think  should make a comeback, but some of the others are nice. 

 -- N


----------



## jaerdaph (May 14, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I don't think  should make a comeback, but some of the others are nice.









 

Hey Nifft, have we ever met (like at BrooklynKnight's apartment)? If not, we should change that!


----------



## hafrogman (May 14, 2007)

I have often felt a desire for a shifty eyed smiley.  Not that I would use it for an nefarious purpose. 

<.<
>.>
<.<

And a blank stare.  Even blanker than  :\ 

:-|


----------



## Bad Paper (May 14, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I don't think  should make a comeback



I have always wondered why there is no rolleyes here, because heaven knows I would have used it dozens of times by now.  It used to exist here?  Why the bannination?  Is it because people like me would use it?


----------



## Umbran (May 15, 2007)

was removed because the most comon use for it was sarcasm, which was generally then used to insult.  So, it went *poof*.


----------



## Nifft (May 15, 2007)

Exactly. I can't think of a non-insulting use for  (and I've never used it non-insultingly... and I have used it elsewhere  ).

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Piratecat (May 15, 2007)

I'll tell you guys a secret; at least two of the three admins dislike (up to hate) smilies. Don't expect a vast influx!

I'm the one who decided to axe the  smilie. One particular poster (who will remain nameless) had a talent for using it in such a way that it never failed to irritate me - or elicit reported posts. I couldn't see any benefit to having it, so off it went. Now, if people want to be insulting, they have to _work_ at it!


----------



## Bad Paper (May 15, 2007)

Of COURSE it's used to insult. 

I hate smilies, too, except for


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Exactly. I can't think of a non-insulting use for  (and I've never used it non-insultingly... and I have used it elsewhere  ).
> 
> Cheers, -- N



 A response to puns?


----------



## Heckler (May 15, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Now, if people want to be insulting, they have to _work_ at it!




Its not really that much more work.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2007)

I can't wait for the April Fools where the mods make every combination of two characters a different smiley...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 17, 2007)

We need a "This Threat is Worthless Without Pics" smilie(s).


----------



## Nifft (May 17, 2007)

Could we make a grandma-friendly smiley which expresses all the nuance and subtlety of the phrase "Elf Porn"?

Because I see a great need...

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Nyaricus (May 17, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Could we make a grandma-friendly smiley which expresses all the nuance and subtlety of the phrase "Elf Porn"?



"Elves don't chafe, they _glide_!"


----------



## Nyaricus (May 17, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Don't expect a vast influx!



I understand some admins don't like the smilies, and that we are all guests in Morrus' home, etc etc - however, smilies are something which are quite prevalent on message boards nowadays, and it's be nice if we could get at least a few more for EN World.

What about a nerdy smilie, with glasses? I'd see that as being reasonably popular. Could we get one of those? Please? I'd love it!

cheers,
--N


----------



## Umbran (May 17, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> What about a nerdy smilie, with glasses? I'd see that as being reasonably popular. Could we get one of those? Please? I'd love it!




Well, you know how in feats and class abilities, anythign that "can't be done without" is probably broken?  Same for a nerdy smilie.

I mean, come on, this is a RPG discussion board.  We're nerd central!  Every single post would call for the thing.  Might as well just assume it is there, and move on...


----------



## jonesy (May 17, 2007)

It is often hard to convey feelings about things over the net. Smileys can make this easier, but they also make it harder for one to actually write what you think if you become too used to them. While I might be a heavy user of   and  I still have to say that the only really useful smiley in existance is   because sarcasm and attempts at witticims are the hardest things to write and easiest to misread.   is the cream filling while the others are just the cherry on top of the cake.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 17, 2007)

Maybe I stand alone on this, but I don't understand why you need a special code to turn a smiley into a graphic.  I mean, wasn't the original point of smileys that you were using normal text to draw a picture?  If the text already looks like a graphic, why do we need the graphic?  If the text doesn't look like a graphic, how is it a smiley?  "Cool" should be B) .  "Mad" should be >:-( .  Using the :text: thing seems to defeat the entire purpose.

Now, if we were to add more smileys, I would want to start with:

!(   

It means "By your command."


----------



## Rel (May 17, 2007)

The only smiley I really need is this one


----------



## Michael Morris (May 17, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll tell you guys a secret; at least two of the three admins dislike (up to hate) smilies. Don't expect a vast influx!




Once in ancient times there was 12 smilies. Then after a cursed wave of grand snarkiness rolleyes smiley was slain for his part in the hostilities.  I petitioned/begged/pleaded/moaned/cried to expand the roster to the 15 we have now. So of 4 admins that leaves 3 suspects in the smiley hatred bonanza folks.



> I'm the one who decided to axe the  smilie. One particular poster (who will remain nameless) had a talent for using it in such a way that it never failed to irritate me - or elicit reported posts. I couldn't see any benefit to having it, so off it went. Now, if people want to be insulting, they have to _work_ at it!




heh heh yep.  I like the 15 roster we have - more importantly I like that they are a matched set.  Ascetically while I would like to see a few more smilies (around 24) I do want them to fit together to make a matched set.  If the roster ever grows it will be after long consideration. It will never however get into the hundreds like on some forums, and I think that all the admins agree to that.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 17, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the April Fools where the mods make every combination of two characters a different smiley...



 Nice idea but that would crash the server so no.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 17, 2007)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> Maybe I stand alone on this, but I don't understand why you need a special code to turn a smiley into a graphic.  I mean, wasn't the original point of smileys that you were using normal text to draw a picture?  If the text already looks like a graphic, why do we need the graphic?  If the text doesn't look like a graphic, how is it a smiley?  "Cool" should be B) .  "Mad" should be >:-( .  Using the :text: thing seems to defeat the entire purpose.
> 
> Now, if we were to add more smileys, I would want to start with:
> 
> ...



 (_8(|)
MMMM...., ASCII smilies.. er.. donuuuts.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2007)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Nice idea but that would crash the server so no.



 Well, I'm sure there's a less server-intensive variation waiting to have its fun...


----------



## Lanefan (May 18, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, you know how in feats and class abilities, anythign that "can't be done without" is probably broken?  Same for a nerdy smilie.
> 
> I mean, come on, this is a RPG discussion board.  We're nerd central!  Every single post would call for the thing.  Might as well just assume it is there, and move on...



How about, for a nerdy smilie, just putting "N" in front...as in "N"?

Lane-"white and nerdy"-fan


----------

